# Googlemap ME



## Rainer Hönle (15 September 2008)

Da Axel mit seinem "Regional"stammtisch so eine großen Erfolg hat,  habe ich mal im Googlemap ME negesehen, wieviele Forumsmitglieder sich dort eingetragen haben. Stand heute morgen sind es gerade mal 104 von 7687 bzw. von 1552 aktiven. Zur Planung lokaler und regionaler Aktivitäten würde ich es gut finden, wenn sich dort viel mehr zu finden wären. Stammtische können ja auch in der Pfalz, Bayern, Thüringen, Baden Württemberg (bei den Schwaben ;-)) oder sonst wo stattfinden.
Also Leute, zögert nicht und tragt euch ein :!:


----------



## Cerberus (16 September 2008)

Jetzt sind es 109!!


----------



## crash (16 September 2008)

*mühsam ernährt sich das eichhörnchen...*

ich gehe mit und erhöhe auf 114


----------



## crash (17 September 2008)

*ist das schon alles?*

jetzt sind wir bei 117.
es haben sich doch tatsächlich 13 leute eingetragen. 
da geht doch noch was.
etwas mehr einsatz bitte.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 September 2008)

*Auf gehts!*



crash schrieb:


> jetzt sind wir bei 117.
> es haben sich doch tatsächlich 13 leute eingetragen.
> da geht doch noch was.
> etwas mehr einsatz bitte.


*ACK* Der Meinung bin ich auch!


----------



## repök (17 September 2008)

nun sind es 118. nach ein paar versuchen gings denn doch.


----------



## stift (21 September 2008)

Also für "unregistrierter Gast" wird es wohl schwer werden Gleichgesinnte für ein Regionalstammtisch auf den "Cook Islands" zu finden
Und in "Nanjing" siehts wohl auch schlecht aus.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 September 2008)

Mittlerweile sind es 128. Aber ich denke, da geht doch noch mehr ...


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2008)

Wer ist denn in meiner Nähe? Also so im Umkreis der "Einfriedung"! *ROFL*


----------



## stift (27 September 2008)

ich, peterEF, dresel und jmb. 
Sonst siehts noch eher dürftig aus.


----------



## Full Flavor (27 September 2008)

da bin ich doch dabei 

131


----------



## crash (1 Oktober 2008)

*eintragen bitte*

mal wieder hoch damit
wir sind ja schon bei 133. 
nun mal nicht so ängstlich...


----------



## drfunfrock (1 Oktober 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Da Axel mit seinem "Regional"stammtisch so eine großen Erfolg hat,  habe ich mal im Googlemap ME negesehen,



Wo ist der Link?


----------



## Cerberus (1 Oktober 2008)

Da brauchst doch keinen Link zu. Hast doch oben im Fenster diese Leiste auf der du rechts siehst dass du angemeldet bist. Darunter gibt es doch die verschiedenen Funktionen, angefangen mit "Kontrollzentrum" bis "Abmelden". Da in der Mitte findest du "Googlemap ME"!


----------



## JensCS (1 Oktober 2008)

So
Ich bin auch dabei 
dann sind es jetzt 134


----------



## drfunfrock (1 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Da brauchst doch keinen Link zu. Hast doch oben im Fenster diese Leiste auf der du rechts siehst dass du angemeldet bist. Darunter gibt es doch die verschiedenen Funktionen, angefangen mit "Kontrollzentrum" bis "Abmelden". Da in der Mitte findest du "Googlemap ME"!



Ich war betriebsblind :sm18: und bin jetzt auf der Karte.


----------



## thomass5 (2 Oktober 2008)

bin nun auch da


----------



## Astralavista (2 Oktober 2008)

Meiner einer ist auch dabei


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Oktober 2008)

Momentan hängts bei 147. 
Deshalb mein Aufruf: *Schwaben aller Länder registriert euch. Ich will sehen wer in meiner Nähe sitzt!*


----------



## RaiKa (6 Oktober 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> ...Zur Planung lokaler und regionaler Aktivitäten würde ich es gut finden, wenn sich dort viel mehr zu finden wären. Stammtische können ja auch in der Pfalz, Bayern, Thüringen, Baden Württemberg (bei den Schwaben ;-)) oder sonst wo stattfinden...
> :!:


 
Also ich bin für ein Treffen bei Ralle.

Thüringen ist gut, Ralle ist gut und der Ort liegt deutschlandweit relativ zentral.

Gruß
raika


----------



## Cerberus (7 Oktober 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Zur Planung lokaler und regionaler Aktivitäten würde ich es gut finden, wenn sich dort viel mehr zu finden wären. Stammtische können ja auch in der Pfalz, Bayern, Thüringen, Baden Württemberg (bei den Schwaben ;-)) oder sonst wo stattfinden.


 
Also ich finde Baden-Württemberg (Baden) auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Skywalker (7 Oktober 2008)

So, bin jetzt auch dabei (Nr. 150).


----------



## vollmi (10 Oktober 2008)

Skywalker schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt auch dabei (Nr. 150).



Ich mag zwar keine metoo postings. Aber ich bin auch dabei (Nr. 151) und Baden-Würtenberg ist gleich in der Nachbarschaft.


----------



## Full Flavor (17 Oktober 2008)

aktuell 155 da geht doch noch mehrROFLMAO


----------



## zotos (17 Oktober 2008)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> aktuell 155 da geht doch noch mehrROFLMAO



154 Füllzeichen


----------



## Full Flavor (17 Oktober 2008)

Huch da hab ich mich wiohl verlesen


----------



## Sockenralf (17 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Gerade wurden´s 156 


MfG


----------



## dalbi (17 Oktober 2008)

nö 157 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Oktober 2008)

Hat keiner mehr Lust, hier mitzumachen? Die 157 klemmt schon ordentlich fest.


----------



## crash (28 März 2009)

*mal wieder hoch damit*

vlt kann sich der ein oder andere ja noch mal eintragen.


----------



## thomass5 (28 März 2009)

noch ein Füllzeichen.
Thomas


----------



## Cerberus (30 März 2009)

Also mit dem Sprung von 157 auf aktuell 178 sind doch noch ein paar dazugekommen!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 März 2009)

Hat aber auch fünf Monate gedauert


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 November 2009)

Der nächste macht die 200 voll!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 November 2009)

Das ging aber schnell :-D


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 November 2009)

Hast du gelungert?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 November 2009)

Nicht wirklich. Habe nur kurz nach meinem Beitrag noch mal geschaut. Und schwups, war es einer mehr.


----------



## b1k86-DL (2 November 2009)

jetzt auch in der Karte.....Greetz b1k86-DL


----------



## crash (1 Januar 2010)

*Neues Jahr - neues Glück*

Mal wieder nach oben damit.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Interesse sich hier einzutragen!? 
.
.
.
Los los... nu mal nich so schüchtern. 

EDIT: Aktueller Stand: 208


----------

